# 1967 GTO Mariner Turquoise Exterior / Interior



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I am hoping I can get some information / pictures of a 1967 with a Mariner Turquoise Exterior and the same interior.
I am changing mine from a Montego Cream Bottom and Gold Top to Mariner Turquoise.

This is going to be a driver not a concourse restro so exact to original is not required.

The interior will be done with Legendary DK MET TURQUOISE 

My questions are what would the color of the dash pad be?
What color is the upper instrument panel painted.

Would you just paint the interior ie top of doors, A pillar, Dash, all the same color as the exterior?
I need to repaint the console base and the kick panels and the instrument panel this I think these are a different color.

Thanks in advance for the help and suggestions.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

First, let me say this would be a great choice, but I'm a Blue and Green guy so I may be a bit biased.
I have the Dark Aqua (Turquoise) interior in my '66 and think it is one of Pontiacs better-looking colors.









The '67 Turquoise interior code 220 is the same.
Mariner Turquoise is an outstanding color and the two combined are IMHO amazing.

































The following images are of a 1967 LeMANS from my files in this combo with the exception of being a Two-Tone (Painted) roof car.
Since the LeMANS and GTO share the same interiors I thought these would be worth sharing. 
You can see that the Interior is not the same as the exterior so nothing on the inside is matched to body color.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks for the response and the paint colors.
The Lemans is the color of my first car. It was a 67 Lemans with a 326 brings back memories


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Excellent choice on colors, if I could order a new 66/67, that's the colors I'd pick!


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

So is it possible to get a paint mixed up from a Dupont or Ditzler part number the restro guide has a chart.
Interior 60% Gloss is a Dupont 9339-LH or Ditzler 43680 or Rinshed-Mason 67838 
Upper Instrument Panel 0 % Gloss Dupont 9374-LH or Ditzler 13366 or Rinshed-Mason 67831


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure, you would have to reach out to your local old-school paint supplier to see.
I can say that I was never able to find anything back in '95 when we were bringing the '66 back to life.

We were fortunate to have an all original base to start with so I just took one of the best samples I could to my paint supplier
and matched it from his current books/codes. I found a 1983 GM Dupont color that I felt was very close and then we tweaked it to get closer.
In the end, I am very happy with the results.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

goat671 said:


> So is it possible to get a paint mixed up from a Dupont or Ditzler part number the restro guide has a chart.
> Interior 60% Gloss is a Dupont 9339-LH or Ditzler 43680 or Rinshed-Mason 67838
> Upper Instrument Panel 0 % Gloss Dupont 9374-LH or Ditzler 13366 or Rinshed-Mason 67831


I did this with my medium blue interior paint on my '65 about 40 years ago. Had the correct paint mixed to 60% gloss for the door tops and front of dash, and 0 gloss for the upper dash to windshield. I also used the zero gloss on the A pillars to reduce glare. Not sure if that is correct or it should be 60%. Currently, we have a NAPA Auto paint store in town that I have been able to get custom blended enamel in spray bomb cans from. Your Mariner and Turqoise combo is going to look super sharp, IMO.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I guess I need to see if I can find a glove box door or ash tray with this color so I can match it. Any one happen to have one?


----------

